# Solved: USB Internet Dongle



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

Is it possible to get an internet dongle unlocked. I`m using a Huawei E173 on the meteor network but i want to change to the 3 network. If i ring meteor can they give me a code or "something" to unlock the dongle?
I`d like to have some info on it before i contact meteor in case they just "fob" me off and tell me that it can`t be done.
Thanks in advance.


----------

